# Help creating subinterfaces wlan0 & wlan1 on different channel modes



## WeaponX (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi, I currently have an Atheros AR9160 which is running perfectly 802.11na in 5ghz mode as wlan0.

I would like to know if I can make a subinterface to the primary ath0 (wlan0) of the same card to make it run a second cloned interface, say wlan1 and run it at 802.11g 2.4ghz.

So far I tried the following with no luck:


```
# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0
# ifconfig wlan0 mode 11g channel 6

# ifconfig wlan1 create wlandev ath0
# ifconfig wlan1 mode 11na channel 157:ht/40
```

Both wlan0 and wlan1 get created successfully but they either both take mode 11g or mode 11na. I can't keep the modes on each created wlandev running in separate modes.

Does anyone know if this is possible or I'm not created my wlandev interfaces correctly?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 7, 2012)

Can the hardware do both modes at the same time?  The freebsd-wireless mailing list will be a better source.


----------



## WeaponX (Feb 7, 2012)

My wireless is an SR71-A by Ubiquiti Networks that supports MIMO. http://www.ubnt.com/sr71a

When I list available channels on my wireless I get both 2.4ghz and 5ghz channels available to pick however I do not know how to create separate interfaces and assigning them with separate channels and modes.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 7, 2012)

You would need two separate radios, IME.  You can't tune a single radio into two wireless bands at the same time.


----------

